
Threat Hunting Using Forensic State Analysis - sharifhkhan
https://www.infocyte.com/blog/2017/2/14/threat-hunting-using-forensic-state-analysis
======
sharifhkhan
This post defines forensic state analysis through the DFIR lens for threat
hunting and differentiates it from behavior analysis.

Background: I work for Infocyte (we are a cybersecurity startup). One of the
challenges has been clearly communicating how we do things differently than
everyone else. I'm looking for feedback on clarity of messaging or any
questions on our approach. Thanks is advance!

Sharif

------
rustysec
Chris did a great job level setting some hunt nomenclature. Congrats to our
team for being SC awards finalists!

